

How to animate the Martha Graham dancing Google logo yourself - briansage
http://www.acumenholdings.com/blog/how-to-animate-the-martha-graham-google-logo-for-yourself-tutorial-2/
Someone asked if there was a way of seeing the dancing Google logo animation again. I couldn't resist.
======
nopal
This article made me Google Graham, and I found that her namesake dance center
has written about the moves that were used in the animation:
<http://marthagraham.org/center/>

It's very cool that Google put enough thought into this to use actual dances
from Graham's work.

------
nicpottier
312k for the Google logo?

My poor Rwandan internet weeps.

